# Hand router bit height setting aid



## Niki

Good day

My hand held router (Bosch 400) does not have any height adjuster and sometimes I need very accurate bit height setting.
I got tired fighting the springs while measuring and setting, so I made this aid to help me.
It takes seconds to install it and less to remove it.

Regards
niki 



Code:


[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Bit%20ht%20adj%20aid/Bitheightaid1.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Bit%20ht%20adj%20aid/Bitheightaid2.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Bit%20ht%20adj%20aid/Bitheightaid3.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Bit%20ht%20adj%20aid/Bitheightaid4.jpg[/img]
[img]http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t104/nanikami/Bit%20ht%20adj%20aid/Bitheightaid5.jpg[/img]


----------



## Losos

Niki, 
It's uncanny (Meaning strange, slightly paranormal!!) but your tips seem to be answering some of the problems I'm facing right now. Only yesterday I was thinking about how I could make the height adjustment on my router easier (when mounted in the table) 

Having once (many years ago) been involved in designing electronic equipment I would just mention that it would be good to 'feel' the router body after each operation just to ensure that it's not overheating.

The top plate is partly blocking the air vents. This should NOT be a problem in the normal home / hobby use, but sometimes one can get immersed in a job and keep going for longer than normal. Just a thought.


----------



## Niki

Than you Losos
I'll tell you a secret. If you noticed, there are holes at the ends of the U, those two bent-in parts where once bent-out, the U was connected to the router table permanently for height adjustment.

On this specific router, the cooling vents are from the sides so there is no problem.

niki


----------



## Bean

Niki I like that nice and simple.


----------

